# Optionsgruppe: Standardwert oder eigene Eingabe



## UnqlPhriek (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 
Ich habe ein kleines Formular und würde gerne eine Optiosschaltergruppe hinzufügen, mit dem man wählen kann 
beispielsweise beim Feld Sprache der Wert "deutsch" oder der Wert aus dem Textfeld in die Datenbank eingetragen werden soll. 
Ist so etwas möglich und wenn ja wie? 

Wäre für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar! 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## em-ix (5. Juni 2004)

meinst du jetzt eine Auswahlliste?


```
<select name"feld">
<option value="wert1">erster wert</option>
<option value="wert2" selected>standardmäßig ausgewählt</option>
<option value="wert3">dritter wert</option>
</select>
```


----------



## UnqlPhriek (5. Juni 2004)

Nein, ich meine eher sowas:

Wie haben Sie von uns erfahren?

( ) Zeitung
( ) Fernsehen
( ) Inernet
( ) Anderes: [ TEXTFELD ]


----------



## Quaese (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,


```
<input type="Radio" name="test" value="test1">test1<br>
<input type="Radio" name="test" value="test2">test2<br>
<input type="Radio" name="test" value="test3">test3<br>
<input type="Radio" name="test" onclick="if(this.form.testtext.value != ''){this.value=this.form.testtext.value;}else{this.value='';}"><input type="text" name="testtext" value="">
```
Wird einer der ersten drei Radio-Buttons gewählt, so wird der Wert übergeben, der
in *value* eingetragen wurde.
Wird die letzte Option gewählt, wird zunächst geprüft, ob das Textfeld leer ist. Ist das
der Fall, so wird der Leerstring als Wert (value) zugewiesen, im anderen Fall der
eingegebene Text.

Hoffentlich kannst Du was damit anfangen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## UnqlPhriek (6. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank, damit kann ich auf jeden fall was anfangen
Wie müsste denn in diesem Beispiel der <form>-tag lauten?
Ich muss das ganze jetzt bloß noch in den Syntax von der OsCommerce Eingabemaske bringen ;-) 

Zur Orientierung, ein normale Optionsgruppe und ein Textfeld sehen dort so aus:


```
tep_draw_radio_field('products_status', '1', $in_status)
tep_draw_radio_field('products_status', '0', $out_status)

tep_draw_input_field('products_sprache',                 $pInfo->products_sprache);
```

Und statt dem Textfeld hätte ich da gerne eine abgespeckte Version von Deinem coolen Script in der Art: 

```
<input type="Radio" name="products_sprache" value="deutsch" checked>deutsch<br>
<input type="Radio" name="products_sprache" onclick="if(this.form.was_anderes.value != ''){this.value=this.form.was_anderes.value;}else{this.value='';}"><input type="text" name="was_anderes" value="">
```

Vielleicht kannst Du oder jemand anderes mir dabei ja helfen, wäre echt toll

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2004)

Der Form-Tag wird wohl eher von dem Skript an das du die Werte übergibst abhängen, als von den Elementen die drinstehn, oder hab ich deine Frage jetzt falsch interpretiert? ^^

Ich hoffe mal, dass du dich mit PHP besser auskennst, sonst wird das sicher ein Heidenspass mit OsCommerce .


Regards...


----------



## UnqlPhriek (6. Juni 2004)

Nunja..  PHP-Profi bin ich sicher auch nicht, aber wenn man es in Verhältnis zu meinen JavaScript-Kenntnissen setzt , bin ich darin ein absoluter Guru...hatte aber trotzdem schon jede Menge "Spaß" mit OsCommerce, da jede Menge Änderungen notwendig waren und sind ;-)

das <form>-tag dort trägt den simplen namen "new_product".

Gruß
Alex


----------

